# Realms Below:FR Underdark(FULL)



## Alcareru (Feb 26, 2004)

Im thinking of Dm'ing a Underdark game.Ive sort of been a vet in PbP games given my RL rural isolation, but have never run one in the Underdark. Any interest? Im in the very early planning stages (shooting for late March) since Im kind of waiting for the Players Guide to Faerun.

My thoughts are a non evil game, suitably Heroic. Im interested in using Underdark appropriate races, possibly using the variant level adjustment rules for powerful races to be set out in the Players Guide.

Books to be used would be the FRCS books and the 3 core books. 

Looking for 4 players.

Thanks.


----------



## Blue Chitne (Feb 26, 2004)

I would be interested


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 26, 2004)

I'd be interested too.  Do you have the FR Underdark book?


----------



## deadestdai (Feb 27, 2004)

Count my sorry arse in.


----------



## Uriel (Feb 27, 2004)

I'd play.
Any chance on using things from the Complete Warrior and/or Unearther Arcana?


----------



## Douane (Feb 27, 2004)

I'm interested, too!


Folkert


----------



## Keia (Feb 27, 2004)

Looks like four have already posted . . . but I'd be happy with an alternate!

Keia


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 27, 2004)

Wow that filled up right quick.  Count me as second alternate behind Keia.


----------



## Alcareru (Feb 27, 2004)

Holy crap! the board slows down and I cant log on, and the game fills up. Anyway, Ill put up some barebones stuff about the game soon as possible. I dont envision this as a City of the Drow or Drow heavy game- I wanna poke around other parts of the area. 

Uriel- While both books are good from what I hear, I dont have them and wont be using them. (Soo very broke  ) For clarity's sake heres my "approved" book list:

3 core books (3.5)
FRCS
The Underdark Sourcebook
Races of Faerun
(when released) Players Guide to Faerun

For DM:
Monster Manual 2
Monster of Faerun

Spells, feats Prcs from these books are what we'll use. I by no means which to be inflexible but want to keep some consistency to the game and not make it a book "arms race".


----------



## deadestdai (Feb 27, 2004)

Do you want us to whip up some characters now? Or once you've given us an outline of what the adventure will be about?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 27, 2004)

I'm actually interested in playing a gloaming if that would be ok.


----------



## deadestdai (Feb 27, 2004)

Depending on CR's, some sort of Svirneblin for me.


----------



## Blue Chitne (Feb 27, 2004)

since we are throwing out ideas, well, I'd like to play a,   er, chitne


----------



## Uriel (Feb 27, 2004)

Grimlock, if the ECL allows it.


----------



## Douane (Feb 27, 2004)

Looks like I'm only "reserve material", but I would like a drow. 


Folkert


----------



## Alcareru (Feb 28, 2004)

Ok heres some more info. First thanks for everyone who's expressed interest. But deadestai, Uriel, Blue Chitne and Isida were first. Not perhaps the best way to choose, but there we go.

As a side note, I found my Monster Manual 2 and Monster of Faerun books-so I'll use them for appropriate Underdark monsters. My Faiths and Pantheons book seems to be AWOL, so it wont be included-but I doubt thats really a great loss.

Character Creation:

1.All your PC ideas are good to go with me. For character creation use the "standard array" from the PHB: 15,14,13,12,10,8. 

2.PCs start at 5th level, so this should fit with everyones ECL.

3.Appropriate FR regional feats if you so choose-from either the Underdark book or the Underdark section of the FRCS.. 

4. Equipment. Choose from our approved books.Use starting gold for a 5th lvl PC from the PHB. As for magic items, you may begin with any combination of any 2 minor weapons, armor, shields, rings, or items. In addition you may have up to 3 minor potions, wands or scrolls (in any combination) but whose total value may not exceed 1000 gp. Any magic equipment chosen as a result of regional bonus equipment does not count toward these limits.

5. Take max HP for your characters.

6. Ill leave it to you whether you know each other or not. Your PCs have wandered for whatever reason to the lower bottom outskirts of Deepburrow in the Great Bhaerynden.

Im sure Ive forgotten something so feel free to speak up and out. I have one final question:

Does anyone wish to wait for the release of the Players Guide to Faerun? If not, I'll shoot to begin the game on Monday March 8. Let me know.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 28, 2004)

Oh, here's the obvious question, 3.0 or 3.5?


----------



## Alcareru (Feb 28, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Oh, here's the obvious question, 3.0 or 3.5?



Hehehe I know I covered that (for once-I always omit something) 3.5 see my incredibly anal book list


----------



## Alcareru (Feb 28, 2004)

Heres a test of the lower entrance to Deepburrow. For future ref on my part...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 28, 2004)

Ah, silly me.  Ok, I'll have my gloaming sorcerer up sometime tonight.


----------



## deadestdai (Feb 28, 2004)

Likewise for my Svirneblin Rogue.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 28, 2004)

*Denasa 
Female Gloaming Sorcerer 7*
*Alignment:* Chaotic Good
*Patron Deity:* None
*Region:* Gloaming
*Height:* 2' 10''
*Weight:* 29lbs
*Hair:* Black
*Eyes:* Violet-Gray
*Age:* 20

*Str:* 6 (-2) [8, -2 racial]  
*Dex:* 16 (+3) [14, +2 racial]
*Con:* 12 (+1) [12] 
*Int:* 13 (+1) [13]  
*Wis:* 8 (-1) [10, -2 racial] 
*Cha:* 20 (+5) [15, +2 racial, +2 necklace, +1 level 4] 

*Class and Racial Abilities:*  -2 Str, +2 Dex, -2 Wis, +2 Cha, native outsider, Small, base speed 20, fly speed 40, Light Blindness (abrupt exposure to bright light, such as sunlight or a _daylight_ spell, blinds a gloaming for one round, and they take a –1 circumstance penalty on all attack rolls, saves, and checks while operating in bright light), Shadow Spells (all illusion (shadow) spells are cast a +1 caster level), +2 bonus vs. illusion (shadow) effects, +4 bonus vs. psionic effects, +4 bonus on Move Silently checks, Low Light vision, Luminescence (as a standard action, a gloaming can make her skin provide illumination equal to that produced by any light source up to and including a torch, or she can mute it altogether).  

*Hit Dice:* 7d4 + 7
*HP:* 35
*AC:* 20 (+3 Dex, +1 size, +2 ring, +4 armor)
*Init:* +3 (+3 Dex)
*Speed:* 20ft on land, 40 ft fly, average maneuverability

*Saves:*
Fortitude +4 [+2 base, +1 Con, +1 from Luck of Heroes]
Reflex +6 [+2 base, +3 Dex, +1 from Luck of Heroes]
Will +5 [+5 base, -1 Wis, +1 from Luck of Heroes]

*BAB:* +4 [+3 BAB, +1 Size]
*Melee Atk:* +2 (1d6-2/x2 [all subdual]/x2/B, Small morningstar)  
*Ranged Atk:* +7 (1d6/19-20/x2/80 ft./P, Small light crossbow)

*Skills:*
Bluff +11 [6 ranks, +5 Cha]
Hide +9 [+3 Dex, +2 Stealthy, +4 Size]
Knowledge (arcana) +13  [12 ranks, +1 Int]
Move Silently +9 [+3 Dex, +2 Stealthy, +4 racial]
Spellcraft +15  [12 ranks, +1 Int, +2 synergy from Knowledge (arcana)]

*Feats:*
Portal Sensitive (racial bonus)
Luck of Heroes (1st level)
Stealthy (3rd level)
Spell Penetration (6th level)

*Languages:*  Common, Undercommon, Draconic

*Spells Known* – _spells per day_ – 6/7/7/5
Save DC +5
0th - _ghost sound, acid splash, mage hand, prestidigitation, detect magic, message, acid splash._
1st - _magic missile, mage armor, shocking grasp, burning hands, true strike._
2nd – _invisibility, scorching ray, eagle’s splendor_
3rd – _displacement, lightning bolt._

*Equipment:*
*My Shield* (_ring of protection +2_, 8,000gp)
*wand of magic missile* (1st level, 10 charges, regional equipment)
*wand of color spray* (1st level, 10 charges, regional equipment)
*scroll of lightning bolt* (375gp)
*3 scrolls of fireball* (1125gp)
*scroll of invisibility* (150gp)
*scroll of slow* (375gp)
*scroll of glitterdust* (150gp)
*scroll of shadow conjuration* (700gp)
*2 potions of cure moderate wounds* (600gp)
*+2 Nightscale armor*  (5,150gp, Underdark)
*Lesser Empower Metamagic rod* (9,000gp)
*Circlet of comprehending languages and reading magic* (5,200gp)
*Necklace of Charisma +2* (4,000gp)
*Bedroll* 5sp
*Backpack* 2gp
*Waterskin* 1gp
*Silver dagger* 10gp
*Trail rations (20 days worth)* 10gp
*Belt pouch* 1gp
*Small light crossbow*  (35gp)
*20 crossbow bolts*  (2gp)
*Small morningstar*  (8gp)

*Money*
30gp, 5sp, one 75gp amethyst, one 200gp ruby, one 300gp emerald, and one 500gp opal

*Legs, hairy spider familiar:*  Fine vermin; HD 7: hp 17; Init +2; Spd 20 ft., climb 10 ft. ; AC 24, touch 20, flat-footed 20; Base Atk +3; Grp -8; Atk +3 melee (1d2-5 plus poison); full Atk +3 melee (1d2-5 plus poison); Space/Reach ½ ft. by ½ ft.//0 ft. ; SA poison; SQ poison immunity., darkvision 60 ft., deliver touch spells, improved evasion, alertness, share spells, empathic link, speak with master, speak with animals of its kind; AL CG; SV Fort +2, Ref +2, Will +5; Str 1, Dex 14, Con 10, Int 7, Wis 10, Cha 2.

_Skills and Feats:_  Climb +6, Hide +25, Jump +4, Spot +15; Alertness.
_Poison (Ex):_  Injury, Fortitude DC 11, initial and secondary damage is 1 point of temporary Dexterity damage.

*Appearance:*  Denassa is a small, lithe gloaming of exceptional beauty.  Her wings are midnight black, and she keeps them well-groomed.  Her own raven hair is long and lustrous, usually pulled up in an elaborate tail so it can spill down her neck in a waterfall of darkness.  She wears elegant, form-fitting armor of black snakeskin, and has flowing black tattoos around her neck, wrists, and hands.  Her glowing skin makes interesting patterns through these markings.  Her eyes are large, and violet-gray.  She wears a necklace of silver set with a large purple stone that tends to draw the eyes and a matching circlet around her head.  Finally her familiar, a hairy spider she calls Legs, is often seen on her shoulder.

*Personality:*  Denassa is a fairly flighty creature, given to traveling from place to place, meeting new people, and then leaving again.  She enjoys being on the move, and is thrilled to meet new people.  She considers herself the most beautiful creature around (whether or not it is true), and conducts herself accordingly.  She adores her magic, and is pleased to use it wherever she can.  

She dislikes ugliness, whether in physical form or in the personalities of others, and tries to avoid those who are “ugly within.”  She is given to following her whims, with little thought as to how it will affect those around her.  The only one she gives any real consideration to is Legs, her familiar.

*Background:*  Denassa grew up in the upper Underdark, traveling with her family and two sisters from settlement to settlement, bringing news and trade all over the Underdark.  As her magical talent grew, she began experimenting with different expressions of magic, learning a wide range of spells and powers.  

She left her family on her sixteenth birthday, the lure of places outside their usual trade route being too interesting to resist.  Traveling as far and wide as she could, she’s broken a lot of hearts on her journeys thus far.  She revels in her magic and freedom, but would be willing to travel with those that share some of her same goals.


----------



## Uriel (Feb 28, 2004)

Reiterating, I'm making a Grimlock Barbarian or Barbarian/Fighter/Ranger combo or some sort. Melee tank (er, very close range and all...)


----------



## deadestdai (Feb 28, 2004)

Last night went wrong. 

My Deep Gnome will be up tonight instead.

Umm.... A quick question, will this be set before or after the Drow sacked DeepBurrow? (I think it that was the Svirneblin city in the novels?)


----------



## Alcareru (Feb 28, 2004)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> Last night went wrong.
> 
> My Deep Gnome will be up tonight instead.
> 
> Umm.... A quick question, will this be set before or after the Drow sacked DeepBurrow? (I think it that was the Svirneblin city in the novels?)



No hurry on your PC- feel free to take your time.

I really dont keep up with the novels that much, but I think you may be referring to the city of Blingdenstone, the gnome city below the Silver Marches.

Deepburrow is a halfling city in and under Lurien in the SE of Faerun. You arrive in the caverns that connect the bottom the rift city with the Upperdark proper.

I dont really incorporate too much novelized stuff until a point when its put into WOTC supplements. Our starting point, if you are intrerested in such things will be the month of Ches in the Year 1373 (which I think is the "current" year.) 

And although it may not effect us at least at the start, im going to assume the events of the War of the Spider Queen havent played out and the clerics of Loth are still deprived of their spells (as mentuioned in the Underdark book). This is something by now thats made the "grapevine" of the Underdark and most likely made the Drow enemies pretty pleased.


----------



## Uriel (Feb 28, 2004)

Alcareru said:
			
		

> And although it may not effect us at least at the start, im going to assume the events of the War of the Spider Queen havent played out and the clerics of Loth are still deprived of their spells (as mentuioned in the Underdark book). This is something by now thats made the "grapevine" of the Underdark and most likely made the Drow enemies pretty pleased.




' Rogoth no hate Drow, Rogoth like Drow...with spicy Urcu-Mushroom sauce...or fried with onions, or stuffed inside ogre and slow roasted over spit...'


----------



## Uriel (Feb 29, 2004)

Alecaru, are you using the option that allows Str to be used in Combat Intimidation checks as oppossed to Cha?


It was in the Sword&Fist and one other book, I think.


----------



## Alcareru (Feb 29, 2004)

Uriel said:
			
		

> Alecaru, are you using the option that allows Str to be used in Combat Intimidation checks as oppossed to Cha?
> 
> 
> It was in the Sword&Fist and one other book, I think.



Unfortunately no. Just sticking with plain ole' 3.5 and far as intimidation in combat, bonus due to size, etc..Sorry.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 29, 2004)

Don't worry big guy, the little winged glowing girl will do all the Intimidation for you.


----------



## deadestdai (Feb 29, 2004)

And my deep gnome will be hidden safely behind a rock. Safely hidden.


----------



## Alcareru (Feb 29, 2004)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> And my deep gnome will be hidden safely behind a rock. Safely hidden.



By the way I really dont what a svert's favored class is.Under the table 1-1 in the Underdark book its listed as bard (which I assume mirrors the gnome's new bardic standing),

Under their description on pp. 19 in the Underdark book the favored race is listed as rogue.

And to be totally confusing, the Races of Faerun lists it as good ole illusionist.

Ive finishing a move so my 3.5 MM is not at my house. What is the favored class listed there anyone? Any ideas on this quandry?


----------



## deadestdai (Feb 29, 2004)

I personally don't have the books for FR, but checked out the net and my local gaming shops and the WotC net version says Rogue, which, if it's okay with you, was what I was aiming for anyhow? If not, I'll work around it. (Afterall, "bard" just sounds like a daft class for a gnome to favour and not really in line with the idea of a Svirneblin in my opinion. But of course, I will abide by the DM's ruling.)

Also, can you tell me if the "Dart Thruster" from the Underdark book had any special weapon specialisations that my char would need to take in order to use it?


----------



## Uriel (Feb 29, 2004)

Alcareru said:
			
		

> By the way I really dont what a svert's favored class is.Under the table 1-1 in the Underdark book its listed as bard (which I assume mirrors the gnome's new bardic standing),
> 
> Under their description on pp. 19 in the Underdark book the favored race is listed as rogue.
> 
> ...




MMII says Svirfneblin's favored is Rogue.


----------



## Uriel (Feb 29, 2004)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> And my deep gnome will be hidden safely behind a rock. Safely hidden.




Funny, because Rogoth has picked _you_ as his _Hunt-Bonded Companion_.
Lucky you!!!

'Rogoth like Gnome-who-think-he's-sneaky-but-Rogoth-knows-where-he-is...'


----------



## Alcareru (Mar 1, 2004)

LOL I think Im gonna like Rogoth.

I figured Sverts were rogues. The bard thing must have been a Gimble inspired snafu. I still cant get used to the idea of gnome bards.

dead-rogue is fine, I take it that that is its favored class.

And the dart thruster is a martial weapon specialization.


----------



## Blue Chitne (Mar 1, 2004)

I hope to have my chitne Ranger up tommorrow (Monday) at some point


----------



## Alcareru (Mar 1, 2004)

Blue Chitne said:
			
		

> I hope to have my chitne Ranger up tommorrow (Monday) at some point



Cool-
sneaky rogue
multiarmed ranger
flying sorcerer
and some kind of big ole tank

and several monstrous humanoid levels-should be interesting..


----------



## deadestdai (Mar 1, 2004)

OKay - one last thing. 

I don't have access to 3.5 books right now. Rogues get Martial as standard? Or not? (This will dictate what feat he takes.)


----------



## deadestdai (Mar 1, 2004)

Uriel said:
			
		

> Funny, because Rogoth has picked _you_ as his _Hunt-Bonded Companion_.
> Lucky you!!!
> 
> 'Rogoth like Gnome-who-think-he's-sneaky-but-Rogoth-knows-where-he-is...'





_Solli smirks as he sticks his head around the blind corner, quite secure that he will not be seen. The bugbears were clustered looking at the pile of innards he had thrown there a moment earlier, confused. Solli turned to Rogoth and motioned him forward - the bugbears were dead already._ 

I can see we will have fun.


----------



## Alcareru (Mar 1, 2004)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> OKay - one last thing.
> 
> I don't have access to 3.5 books right now. Rogues get Martial as standard? Or not? (This will dictate what feat he takes.)



Copied from the srd-too lazy to type:

Rogues are proficient with all simple weapons, plus the hand crossbow, rapier, sap, shortbow, and short sword. Rogues are proficient with light armor, but not with shields.


----------



## deadestdai (Mar 1, 2004)

*chuckle* Thanks. Looks like no "dodge" for me then. 

OKay here's my boy Solli.....


Solli Dourstone
Male Svirneblin Rogue Lvl.2
Alignment: Neutral Good
Patron Deity: Calladrun Smoothhands
Height: 3' 4''
Weight: 40lbs
Hair: None
Eyes: Black
Age: 36

Str: 10 (0) [12, -2 racial] 
Dex: 19 (+4) [15, +2 racial, +2 misc]
Con: 12 (+1) [10 +2 racial] 
Int: 13 (+1) [13] 
Wis: 16 (+3) [14, +2 lvl.1 racial] 
Cha: 6 (-1) [8, -2 racial] 

Class and Racial Abilities: -2 Str, +2 Dex, +2 Con, -2 Cha, Small, base speed 20, +1 att vs. kobolds and goblins, +4 AC dodge bonus vs. giants, +4 Hide due to small size, Hide Bonus +4 racial on HIde when underground & +2 otherwise, +2 bonus vs. illusion effects, +1 I llusion Affinity to DC of saves of spells cast by svirneblin, Dark vision 120', Low Light vision, +2 Listen and Craft(Alchemy), Stonecunning, All saves +2, Spell Resist 11+lvl+13, _Disguise Self 1/day(DC 13), Blur1/day(DC 13), Blindness/deafness 1/day(DC 15)_, Sneak Attack +1d6 dam, Trap finding, Evasion.

Hit Dice: 2d6+2
HP: 14
AC: 21 (+4 Dex, +1 size, +4 Svirneblin dodge, +2 Armor)
Init: +4 (+4 Dex)
Speed: 20ft

Saves:
Fortitude +3 [+0 base, +1 Con, +2 Svirneblin]
Reflex +9 [+3 base, +4 Dex, +2 Svirneblin]
Will +5 [+0 base, +3 Wis, +2 Svirneblin]

BAB: +1 
Melee Atk: +2 
Ranged Atk: +6 

MW Dart Thruster +7 att (dam - sml 1d3, med 1d4, lge 1d6 - Crit 19-20 x2, 40' range)
Ammo: Acid Darts  (dam 1d4+1d6Acid - Crit 20 x2)
          Stun Darts (dam 1d4+gas DC12 1st to stun for one rnd, DC12 next turn for 1d4 rnds)
Short Sword +2 att (dam 1d6 - Crit 19-20 x2)
Silvered Dagger +2 att (dam 1d4 - Crit 19-20 x2)

Skills:

Balance                    +8 (+4 Dex, +4 rnk)
Spot                        +7 (+3 Wis, +4 rnk)
Craft(Alchemy)          +6 (+1 Int, +3 rnk, +2 racial)
Tumble                     +8 (+4 Dex, +4 rnk)
Disable Device           +5 (+1 Int, +4 rnk)
Use Magic Device       +1 (-1 Cha, +2 rnk)
Sleight of Hand          +7 (+4 Dex, +3 rnk)
Hide                         +14/+16  (+4 Dex, +4 rnk, +6/+8 size and racial)
Search                     +5 (+1 Int, +4 rnk)
Knowledge(Underdark) +4 (+1 Int, +3 rnk)
Listen                       +7 (+3 Wis, +2 rnk, +2 Racial)
Move Silently             +8 (+4 Dex, +4 rnk)
Open Lock                 +8 (+4 Dex, +4 rnk)

Feats:

Martial Weapons Proficiency

Languages: Common, Gnome, Undercommon, Goblinoid

Equipment:Nightscale Armour (+2AC,+10 max dex) 1000gp
               Gloves of Dexterity+2 4000gp
               MW Dart Thruster 340gp
               50 Acid Darts (single Use) 1000gp
               50 Darts 25gp
               20 Stun Darts 800gp
               Potion of Invisibility 300gp
               Potion of Cat's Grace 300gp
               Potion of Cure Moderate Wounds 300gp
               Short Sword 10gp
               2x Silvered Daggers 20gp
               Backpack 2gp
               Caltrops 1gp
               Grappling Hook 1gp
               2x Belt Pouch 2gp
               10 day's rations 5gp
               Rope (50') 10gp
               2x Sacks 2sp
               Waterskin 1gp
               3x MW Thieves Tools 300gp
               Explorer's Outfit 10gp
               4x Holy Water 100gp
               2x Antitoxin 100gp
               4x Thunderstone Bags 120gp

Money: 52gp, 8sp, Various gems worth 200gp

(Description, background and stuff to come.)


----------



## Blue Chitne (Mar 1, 2004)

Since I'm being a less than productive employee today & working on my chitne ranger at work, I was wondering if someone can tell me the gp's that 5th level char's get?


----------



## deadestdai (Mar 1, 2004)

I think it's 9000gp - at least that is what I worked from. If I'm wrong, then someone let us know?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 2, 2004)

Yeah, it's 9000.


----------



## Uriel (Mar 2, 2004)

Tenative, subject to minor change (possibly pendng th PG to Faerun...)


Rogoth

Grimlock Barbarian 1/Ranger2
15,14,13,12,10,8

STR 19/+4 (15+4)
DEX 15/+2 (13+2)
CON 16/+3 (14 +2)
INT 12/+1
WIS 8/-1   (10 -2)
CHA 4/-3    (8 -4)

HP 59 (4D8+1D12+15Con)

BaB +5
Fort +8
Ref  +8
Will +2
Init +4
Move 40'
AC 22/20Flat/12. +2 if full attack (Axeshield Feat)


Racial Abilities/Class Abilities

Medium, Immune to gaze attacks,visual effects and illusions.
Blindsight: 'See; within 40', beynd that, targets as per concealment, although Rogoth functions 
as if he had the Blingsight feat.If both smell and hearing are negated, he is effectively blind.
Scent as a bonus feat.Natural Armor +4,+10 Hide mountains and underground,+2D8HD,+2BaB,
save bonuses of +0F/+3R/+3W.
Skills 5x2+Int spot,hide,listen,climb.Prof all Simple,Martial.
Favored Enemy: Drow<+2 to Bluff,Listen,Sense Motive,Spot,Survival,+2 Damage vs. Drow>,
Track,Wild Empathy,Combat Style-Two-Weapon Combat,
Fast Movement,Illiteracy,Rage 1/day <+4 Str,Con,+2 Will Saves, -2 AC>.

Languages:Undercommon,Terran,Common,Elven.

Feats Scent (Grimlock bonus).Axeshied(monsterous bonus),
Weapon Focus:Battleaxe(1),Power Attack(3).

Skills <15 Grimlock,5 Barbarian,14 Ranger>

Balance 0/+2
Climb 3/+7(5)
Craft-Weaponsmithing 1/+2
Hide 4/+6(4)
Jump 0/+4(2)
Knowledge-Dungeoneering 1/+2
Listen 6/+5
Move Silently 4/+6(4)
Search 3/+4
Spot 6/+5
Survival 5/+4
Swim 1/+5(special)

ATTACKS
_Battle Axe_
+11 1D8+4/6 2-handed 20/X3
Raging
+13 1D8+6/9 2 handed 20/X3

_Kukri_
+10 1D4+2 18-20/X2
Raging 
+12 1D4+3 18-20/X2

_Two-Weapon_
Battle Axe +9 1D8+4 20/X3 and Kukri +8 1D4+2 18-20/X2
Raging
Battle Axe +11 1D8+6 20/X3 and Kukri +10 1D4+3 18-20/X2

_Javelin_
+8 1D6+4 20/X2 30'Increments

_Dagger_
+9/7thrown 1D4+4 19-20/X2 10' Increments

Gear 2 minor, 3 potions 9,000 +regional 300GP.
+1 Duergar-made Battleaxe (2,310GP)
+2 Mithril Shirt (5100GP)
Master-Worked Kukri (308GP)
2 Master-worked Javelins (602GP)
Potion of Cure Moderate Wounds (300GP)
Potion of Cure Moderate Wounds (300GP)
Potion of Hide from Undead (50GP)
4 Daggers
3 Vials of Alcemist's Fire (60GP)
3 Vials of Acid (30GP)
2 Tanglefoot bags (100GP)

132GP


----------



## Alcareru (Mar 2, 2004)

Uriel-1 question. The ECL is 5, and I count Rogoth with 7 levels. The Grimlock (and for that matter the chitine) start with 2 levels of monstrous HD and have a level adjustment of +2. So a Grimlock can only have one character class to be 5th level.

Please dont have Rogoth smash me 

Let me know.


----------



## Uriel (Mar 3, 2004)

Alcareru said:
			
		

> Uriel-1 question. The ECL is 5, and I count Rogoth with 7 levels. The Grimlock (and for that matter the chitine) start with 2 levels of monstrous HD and have a level adjustment of +2. So a Grimlock can only have one character class to be 5th level.
> 
> Please dont have Rogoth smash me
> 
> Let me know.




D'oh...My mistake, sorry.
Revamping character choice, maybe an Orc...
Dammit, I love Grimlocks, too.


----------



## Blue Chitne (Mar 3, 2004)

yea, the idea of having only one class level for me chitne is not overwhelmingly appealing, but, dang, I wont to play one, & besides, since he already has the multiattck feat as a bonus for his race, I figure I'll make him a 'archer-type' ranger & can hang on walls & attack those vile drow


----------



## Blue Chitne (Mar 3, 2004)

yea, the idea of having only one class level for me chitne is not overwhelmingly appealing, but, dang, I wont to play one, & besides, since he already has the multiattck feat as a bonus for his race, I figure I'll make him a 'archer-type' ranger & can hang on walls & attack those vile drow


----------



## Alcareru (Mar 3, 2004)

OK everyone here's my plan:

Im going to bump up the ECL to 9.I sort of anticipated a problem with the monstrous HD for earlier posts and should have spoke up sooner. I like all your char concepts and the makeup of the party I dont want that to change.

Also, in gauging the game I want to do, 5 is a bit low. And unlike face to face games PbP games often move slowly so why wait to get a bit more of a seasoned character? Besides, the Underdark is a dangerous place inexperienced characters are a bit rarer than on the surface.

Sorry for the hiccup.

So ECL 9. 

So heres my change regarding equipment: No single piece of equipment magic or otherwise may exceed 10,000 gp in value. 


Finally, for what its worth, Im beginning he game near the Deepwild area of the Great Rift, a relatively dangerous place but close enough to a cosmopolitan place Underdark wise so your motley crew wont be revilled.

Again, sorry for the confusion all.


----------



## Uriel (Mar 3, 2004)

Alcareru,

9th Level Money is listed at 36,000GP.

Do you mean tnat we can have a total of 3 points wrth of bonus, say a +1 axe, +1 armor and a +1 bow, for example? That would total under 6K.

Or, did you mean that we can have only 3 points worth of bonus in a particular area, such a +2 armor and a +1 Rong of Protection...?


----------



## Alcareru (Mar 3, 2004)

Uriel said:
			
		

> Alcareru,
> 
> 9th Level Money is listed at 36,000GP.
> 
> ...



Ok I'll make this easier, no single piece of equipment magic or otherwise can exceed 10,000 gp in value. Ill re-edit my prevous post. 

Ive been playing too many low magic gritty games lately that try to limit magic items. But this is the Realms after all, high fantasy and all that- I like this much more.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 3, 2004)

Ok, I believe I have Denassa updated according to the new guidelines.  Let me know if there are any problems!


----------



## deadestdai (Mar 3, 2004)

*Updated Solli Dourstone*

Solli Dourstone
Male Svirneblin Rogue Lvl.6
Alignment: Neutral Good
Patron Deity: Calladrun Smoothhands
Height: 3' 4''
Weight: 40lbs
Hair: None
Eyes: Black
Age: 36

Str: 10 (0) [12, -2 racial] 
Dex: 20 (+5) [15, +2 racial, +2 misc, +1 4th level]
Con: 10 (0) [10] 
Int: 13 (+1) [13] 
Wis: 16 (+3) [14, +2 lvl.1 racial] 
Cha: 4 (-3) [8, -4 racial] 

Class and Racial Abilities: -2 Str, +2 Dex, +2 Con, -2 Cha, Small, base speed 20, +1 att vs. kobolds and goblins, +4 AC dodge bonus vs. ALL opponents, +4 Hide due to small size, Hide Bonus +4 racial on HIde when underground & +2 otherwise, +2 bonus vs. illusion effects, +1 I llusion Affinity to DC of saves of spells cast by svirneblin, Dark vision 120', +2 Listen and Craft(Alchemy), Stonecunning, All saves +2, Spell Resist 11+lvl=17, Disguise Self 1/day(DC 20), Blur 1/day(DC 20), Blindness/deafness 1/day(DC 20), Speak with Animals 1/day(1st level) Svirneblin Non Detection Continuous (As per spell), Treats Gnome Hooked Hammer as Martial weapon,  Sneak Attack +3d6 dam, Trap finding, Evasion, Uncanny Dodge (Retain Dex to AC, can't be flanked)

Hit Dice: 6d6
HP: 36
AC: 24 (+4 Dex, +1 size, +4 Svirneblin dodge, +4 Armor)
Init: +5 (+5 Dex)
Speed: 20ft

Saves:
Fortitude +4 [+2 base, +2 Svirneblin]
Reflex +12 [+5 base, +5 Dex, +2 Svirneblin]
Will +7 [+2 base, +3 Wis, +2 Svirneblin]

BAB: +4 
Melee Atk: +5 
Ranged Atk: +9 

+1 Dart Thruster of Distance +10 att (dam - sml 1d3+1, med 1d4+1, lge 1d6+1 - Crit 19-20 x2, 80' range)
Ammo: Acid Darts (dam 1d4+1+1d6Acid - Crit 20 x2)
Stun Darts (dam 1d4+1+gas DC12 1st to stun for one rnd, DC12 next turn for 1d4 rnds)

Short Sword +5 att (dam 1d6 - Crit 19-20 x2)
Silvered Dagger +5 att (dam 1d4 - Crit 19-20 x2)

Skills:

Balance +9 (+5 Dex, +4 rnk)
Spot +10 (+3 Wis, +7 rnk)
Craft(Alchemy) +8 (+1 Int, +5 rnk, +2 racial)
Tumble +9 (+5 Dex, +4 rnk)
Disable Device +8 (+1 Int, +7 rnk)
Use Magic Device +6 (-3 Cha, +9 rnk)
Sleight of Hand +10 (+5 Dex, +5 rnk)
Hide +16/+18 (+5 Dex, +5 rnk, +6/+8 size and racial)
Search +9 (+1 Int, +8 rnk)
Knowledge(Underdark) +6 (+1 Int, +5 rnk)
Listen +10 (+3 Wis, +5 rnk, +2 Racial)
Move Silently +10 (+5 Dex, +5 rnk)
Open Lock +10 (+5 Dex, +5 rnk)
Sense Nature +7 (+3 Wis, +4 rnk)
Use Rope +8 (+5 Dex, +3 rnk)

Feats: Martial Weapons Proficiency, Point Blank Shot (3rd Level), Precise Shot (6th Level)

Languages: Common, Gnome, Undercommon, Goblinoid

Equipment:+2 Nightscale Armour (+4AC,+10 max dex) 5150gp
Gloves of Dexterity+2 4000gp
+1 Dart Thruster of Distance 8340gp
50 Acid Darts (single Use) 1000gp
50 Darts 25gp
20 Stun Darts 800gp
4x Potion of Invisibility 300gp
Potion of Cat's Grace 300gp
5x Potion of Cure Moderate Wounds 300gp
2x Potion of Neutralise Poison 750gp
Cloak of Arachnida 6000gp
Ring of Feather Falling 2200gp
Brooch of Shielding 1500gp
Short Sword 10gp
2x Silvered Daggers 20gp
Backpack 2gp
Caltrops 1gp
Grappling Hook 1gp
2x Belt Pouch 2gp
10 day's rations 5gp
Rope (50') 10gp
2x Sacks 2sp
Waterskin 1gp
3x MW Thieves Tools 300gp
Explorer's Outfit 10gp
4x Holy Water 100gp
2x Antitoxin 100gp
4x Thunderstone Bags 120gp

Money: 52gp, 8sp, Various gems worth 300gp

Appearance: Solli is almost typical of his species. Tiny, grey skinned, hairless and sullen. His most obvious trait that sets him apart from the rest of his brethren is the awful scarring that cover his face, neck and head - received from a particularly viscious cave in whilst in party hunting a Mind Flayer in the deep depths of the Underdark. These scars make him all too ugly to look upon without turning away and that is before one can notice his natural scowl. His armour and pack are wholley functional, the snakeskin of his armour even filed down so as to be extra dull and "un-noticable". He always has his Dart Thruster in his hands, even as he sleeps, a leather thong attatching it to his right wrist. 

Background: After Blingdenstone (s/p?) was destroyed by the Drow, Solli and the remainder of his family did not go with the others of his city to the haven the surface dwellers offered to provide. Instead, they struck out with a small number of friends and retainers to a sheltered area where they tried to create their own settlement. Unfortunately, this was also destroyed, a viscious raid by an Illithid attack. Solli and his younger cousin were sole survivors. Ever since then Solli has felt he has had no home, no commitments to anyone but him self. Well, except for Rogoth, a typically blind Grimlock that managed to latch onto the small man and aide him (And he aide in return) with his muscle and natural ability to hunt in the underdark. Together they have spent many a time hunting evil, for Solli they team up to slay Mind Flayers and their minions - Rogoth always seemed to have a grudge against the Drow, though Solli was more than afraid of them.....


----------



## Uriel (Mar 4, 2004)

*Updated Rogoth*

Rogoth (Terran:Granite-Face)

Grimlock(+4) Barbarian 2/Fighter 1/Ranger2 ECL 9
15,14,13,12,10,8

STR 22/+6 (15+4+4th advance +Gauntlets)
DEX 15/+2 (13+2)
CON 16/+3 (14 +2)
INT 12/+1
WIS 8/-1   (10 -2)
CHA 4/-3    (8 -4)

HP 87 (4D8+2D12+1D10+21Con)

BaB +7/2
Fort +13
Ref  +10
Will +4
Init +6
Move 40'
AC 22/20Flat/12. +2 if full attack (Axeshield Feat)


Racial Abilities/Class Abilities

Medium, Immune to gaze attacks,visual effects and illusions.
Blindsight: 'See; within 40', beynd that, targets as per concealment, although Rogoth functions 
as if he had the Blingsight feat.If both smell and hearing are negated, he is effectively blind.
Scent as a bonus feat.Natural Armor +4,+10 Hide mountains and underground,+2D8HD,+2BaB,
save bonuses of +0F/+3R/+3W.
Skills 5x2+Int spot,hide,listen,climb.Prof all Simple,Martial.
Favored Enemy: Drow<+2 to Bluff,Listen,Sense Motive,Spot,Survival,+2 Damage vs. Drow>,
Track,Wild Empathy,Combat Style-Two-Weapon Combat,
Fast Movement,Rage 1/day <+4 Str,Con,+2 Will Saves, -2 AC>,Uncanny Dodge.

Languages:Undercommon,Terran,Common,Elven.

Feats Scent (Grimlock bonus).Axeshied(monsterous bonus),
Weapon Focus:Battleaxe(1st),Improved Initiative(3rd).Power Attack(F1),Cleave (6th).

Skills <15 Grimlock,5 Barbarian,14 Ranger,6 Fighter>

Balance 0/+2
Climb 3/+8(6)
Craft-Weaponsmithing 1/+2
Hide 4/+6(4)
Jump 2/+7(5)
Knowledge-Dungeoneering 2/+3
Listen 8/+7
Move Silently 3/+10(8)
Search 3/+4
Spot 6/+5
Survival 7/+6
Swim 1/+5(special)

ATTACKS
Battle Axe
+14/9 1D8+6/9 2-handed 20/X3
Raging
+15/10 1D8+8/12 2 handed 20/X3

Kukri
+13/8 1D4+3 15-20/X2
Raging 
+15/10 1D4+4 15-20/X2

Two-Weapon
Battle Axe +12/7 1D8+6 20/X3 and Kukri +11/6 1D4+3 15-20/X2
Raging
Battle Axe +14/9 1D8+8 20/X3 and Kukri +13/8 1D4+4 15-20/X2

Javelin
+9/4 1D6+6 20/X2 30'Increments

Dagger
+11/6 or 9/4thrown 1D4+6 19-20/X2 10' Increments



+1 Drow-Bane Duergar-made Battleaxe (8,310GP)
+2 Mithril Shirt (5100GP)
+1 Keen Kukri (8,308GP)
+3 Cloak of Resistance (4000GP)
Gauntlets of Ogre Power (4000GP)
Heward's Handy Haversack (2000GP)
Elven Boots (2500GP)
4 Javelins (4GP)
1 Potion of Cure Moderate Wounds (300GP)
10 Potions of Cure Light Wounds (500GP)
Potion of Hide from Undead (50GP)
Potion of Lesser Restoration (300GP)
Potion of Neutralize Poison (750GP)
4 Daggers (8GP)
3 Vials of Alcemist's Fire (60GP)
3 Vials of Acid (30GP)
1 Tanglefoot bag (50GP)

30GP left


----------



## Alcareru (Mar 5, 2004)

Cool-the teams comin together. BTW it doesnt really matter if you know each other or not. Ok if you do but not necessary.

Im still shooting for March 8 beginning. Ill do double check of PCs over the next few days. Unless anyone wants to delay for the release of the Players Guide to Faerun, mul over PC's, or has any RL problems.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 5, 2004)

Denassa probably won't know anyone, but if there is enough fun or adventure in the offing then she will be happy to join up.  Just keep those distempered ones on the far side of camp!


----------



## Alcareru (Mar 6, 2004)

Ok did some checks got a few things to run by everyone, since I goofed you all up moving the ECL.

Uriel/*Rogoth*:Everthing adds up but I count you as gaining 40 skills points but spending 42.
----------------

Isida/*Denasa*:I count you with 30 skill points but spending 36.
-----------------

deadestai/*Solli*: Got a few mostly due to typos.

Svert dodge is against all opponents.

Sverts have Darkvision but not Low light vision.

Spell like abilities( blur, disguise self, blindness deafness) caster levels equal sverts class level. Save DC for this includes +4 racial bonus. 

Also, sverts continually radiate nondetection effect equal to class level. 

Sverts have weapon familairity with gnome hooked hammer and treat it as a martial weapon instead of exotic.

Sverts have spell like ability _speak with animals_ once a day with burrowing animals as a 1st level caster(regardless of actual character level).

Now my non typo questions for Solli:

Sverts racial modifiers are -2 str, +2 dex, +2 wis, -4 cha. This may affect your attributes, HP, BAB, and skills so I'll await your reply on that.

I count you as gaining 81 skill points but spending 83.

---
Ok let me know it Ive missed the point. Depending on your replies and Blue Chitines submission, Ill have PCs finished by Sunday. 

Just check this space.


----------



## Uriel (Mar 6, 2004)

Alcareru said:
			
		

> Uriel/*Rogoth*:Everthing adds up but I count you as gaining 40 skills points but spending 42.





Fixed, -1 Rank of Weaponsmithing and Move Silently.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 6, 2004)

Ok, I subtracted 6 ranks of Bluff from Denasa's sheet.


----------



## deadestdai (Mar 7, 2004)

Why am I always the one with the most mess-ups on their char sheets!? I need to go back to D&D Uni! 

Will sort the issues asap (Prolly tomorrow as I am too drunk to try today.), thanks for letting me know!


----------



## Blue Chitne (Mar 7, 2004)

I'll get my ranger up tonight or in the mornin


----------



## Alcareru (Mar 9, 2004)

Ok, ok Im getting itchy a-waitin.

Whenever you can y'all.


----------



## Uriel (Mar 9, 2004)

I'm ready. I claim yellow as my speaking color! "Rogoth like yellow!!!!" (even though he can't see yellow, I told him that it was cool...)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 9, 2004)

I claim... light plum for my speaking color, and I'm ready to go at any time.


----------



## Blue Chitne (Mar 9, 2004)

*A work in progress*

*Krythun Spydahed*
*Male Chitne Ranger 5*
*Alignment:* Chaotic Neutral
*Patron Deity:* 
*Region:* Chitne  
*Height:* 4'-5"
*Weight:* 90 lbs
*Hair:* Black
*Skin:* Gray w/tatoos
*Eyes:* Green
*Age: * 17

*Str: * 16 (+3) [15, +1 @ 4TH level] 
*Dex:* 16 (+3) [14, +2 racial]
*Con:* 15 (+2) [13, +2 racial]
*Int:* 14 (+2) [12, +2 racial]
*Wis:* 10 [10] 
*Cha:* 4 (-3) [8, -4 racial] 

*Class and Racial Abilities:* 
Chitine Racial Traits
+2 Dexterity, +2 Constitution, +2 Intelligence, -4 Charisma
Small: As a Small creature, a chitine gains a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks. However, he must use smaller weapons than a human does, and his lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of Medium characters.
A chitine's base speed is 30 feet, and his climb speed is 20 feet. He gains a +8 racial bonus on Climb checks and may take 10 on any Climb check. The hooks on his palms and feet enable him to climb up walls and across ceilings, as if under the effect of a spider climb spell.
Multiweapon Fighting: A chitine gains Multiweapon Fighting as a bonus feat.
*Grappling Bonus (Ex):* A chitine's four arms grant him a +4 bonus on grapple checks, which makes him as good a grappler as a Medium creature.
*Difficult to Disarm (Ex):* Because of the hooks in a chitine's palm, he gains a +4 bonus on his opposed check to avoid being disarmed.
*Sensitive to Sunlight (Ex):* In sunlight or bright magical light (such as a daylight spell), chitines are dazzled.
*Monstrous Humanoid Hit Dice:* A chitine character has 2d8 racial Hit Dice & a base attack bonus of +2 and the following base saving throw bonuses: Fort +0, Ref +3, and Will +3
*Monstrous Humanoid Skills:* A chitine's monstrous humanoid Hit Dice grant him skill points equal to (2 + Int modifier, minimum 1) x5. The class skills for these skill points are Balance, Climb, Craft (trapmaking), Hide, Jump, and Move Silently. A chitine character does not get the x4 multiplier for skill points acquired from his first class level, since his chitine levels already include the benefits a 1st-level character would receive.
*Monstrous Humanoid Feats:* A chitine character gains Multiweapon Fighting as a bonus feat, as noted above. In addition, his monstrous humanoid Hit Dice grant him one feat. 
*Weapon Familiarity:* A chitine may treat shortswords as simple weapons rather than martial weapons.
*Automatic Languages:* Undercommon. Bonus Languages: By character region.
Level Adjustment: +2. A chitine character has an effective character level of 4 (2 chitine Hit Dice +2 level adjustment) plus his class levels.
*Weapon and Armor Proficiency:* A ranger is proficient with all simple and martial weapons, and with light armor and shields (except tower shields).
*Favored Enemy (Ex):* Drow(1st level favored enemy), The ranger gains a +2 bonus on Bluff, Listen, Sense Motive, Spot, and Survival checks when using these skills against drow. Likewise, he gets a +2 bonus on weapon damage rolls against such creatures.
5th level Favored enemy: Troglodyte, +2 bonus on Bluff, Listen, Sense Motive, Spot, and Survival checks when using these skills against drow. Likewise, he gets a +2 bonus on weapon damage rolls against such creatures.
*Track: * A ranger gains Track as a bonus feat.
*Combat Style (Ex):* Archery;Rapid Shot feat
Endurance: A ranger gains Endurance as a bonus feat at 3rd level
*Animal Companion (Ex): *


----------



## deadestdai (Mar 10, 2004)

New Solli is comin' up tomorrow after 12PST. Forgive the length of time it's taken to get this sorted, things in real life have been a little "needy" to be sure.


----------



## Blue Chitne (Mar 10, 2004)

have I lost my mind or is there a list of variant animals for an underdark ranger/druid animal companion?


----------



## Alcareru (Mar 10, 2004)

Blue Chitne said:
			
		

> have I lost my mind or is there a list of variant animals for an underdark ranger/druid animal companion?



Unless Ive lost my mind i dont see a list of variants in the Underdark book. I know the FRCS has new familiars/animals but dont see any in Underdark.


----------



## Blue Chitne (Mar 10, 2004)

Alcareru said:
			
		

> Unless Ive lost my mind i dont see a list of variants in the Underdark book. I know the FRCS has new familiars/animals but dont see any in Underdark.





thats fine---I'll find something that suits my ranger---I'll get the rest of his sheet up for approval tonight---maybe even a rough sketch too


----------



## deadestdai (Mar 11, 2004)

Things are still running as "needy" Apologies once more. *sigh* I am exausted. If there is still time, will have new and improved Solli up tomorrow?


----------



## Alcareru (Mar 11, 2004)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> Things are still running as "needy" Apologies once more. *sigh* I am exausted. If there is still time, will have new and improved Solli up tomorrow?



I understand. RL gets like that. Lets just try for a weekend start.


----------



## deadestdai (Mar 12, 2004)

OkeeeeeDoke. 

Think all is in good order now for Solli's changes. Please let me know otherwise. 

*Uriel* Let us know if the Hunt-Bonded Companion thing between Rogoth is still going on? If so email me mate so I can work on Solli's background and relationship with yer character.


----------



## Alcareru (Mar 12, 2004)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> OkeeeeeDoke.
> 
> Think all is in good order now for Solli's changes. Please let me know otherwise.
> 
> *Uriel* Let us know if the Hunt-Bonded Companion thing between Rogoth is still going on? If so email me mate so I can work on Solli's background and relationship with yer character.



Yea biggest change will be the effect the ability mods had on Solli, I guess. 

1 more day to the weekend...

Anyway, I may put up an opener and begin an IC thread tomorrow, just to set a tone. Ill also start a Rogues Gallery. Im planning on changing the game threads name here and in IC to _Realms Below_.[/QUOTE]


----------



## deadestdai (Mar 12, 2004)

Yeah, having a Charisma of 4 is going to be interesting. But then I was imagining him as being a morbid sod anyhow that "somehow" could only really get on with a Grimlock (!!??!!) of all beings. I think this is going to be fun.


----------



## Alcareru (Mar 12, 2004)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> Yeah, having a Charisma of 4 is going to be interesting. But then I was imagining him as being a morbid sod anyhow that "somehow" could only really get on with a Grimlock (!!??!!) of all beings. I think this is going to be fun.



Well he is a svert, not the most social of creatures


----------



## deadestdai (Mar 12, 2004)

Hehe - truetrue. 

I also gave him a description and background of sorts. Could be better, but it will hopefully suffice for roleplaying purposes as a start.


----------



## Alcareru (Mar 12, 2004)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> Hehe - truetrue.
> 
> I also gave him a description and background of sorts. Could be better, but it will hopefully suffice for roleplaying purposes as a start.



Thanks for updated Solli. Ill double check tonite, but at a glance it looks ok.

Ahem eagerly awaiting our neighborhood spiderman /ahem.

I will post up my flavor stuff tonite with background on the Great Rift city of Eartheart, with maps-to set the stage.

Then when we're all assembled we start.


----------



## Uriel (Mar 12, 2004)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> *Uriel* Let us know if the Hunt-Bonded Companion thing between Rogoth is still going on? If so email me mate so I can work on Solli's background and relationship with yer character.




It's nothing convoluted,really. Rogoth just considers the little Git his brother.
He will defend him with an _exhuberance_ unlike how he will deal with the others. It could be funny, or tragic.

Svirf (to orc trader) 'So, I won't pay more than 60 Gold for that...'
Orc:"You rob me, I'll take 80..."
Svirf:Sorry, friend, 60...'
Orc:'You insult Gargo, little man!'
Rogoth: "Rarrrgggg!!!!!" (Splats Orc).
Svirf:"..."
Rogoth(sheepish grin):"Little brother OK..Orc look like he gonna make trouble..."


----------



## Alcareru (Mar 13, 2004)

Ok put down a beginning thread in the IC section. No need to reply yet. Ill try to put up my crude city map.

Just watch this space.


----------



## deadestdai (Mar 13, 2004)

Hold on, mate - you already made an IC thread? Is there a link?


----------



## Alcareru (Mar 13, 2004)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> Hold on, mate - you already made an IC thread? Is there a link?



Heres a link- http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=80346   its just a little background. We havent really officially started. Once I get Blue Chitne's PC, we'll really start.


----------



## Alcareru (Mar 13, 2004)

Hey dead jsut one more question sorry. You have a periapt of proof against poison in your equipment. The periapt cost 27000 gp not 4000 so is over the 10 k limit. 

Let me know.


----------



## Alcareru (Mar 15, 2004)

Ok, chomping at the bit I put up the IC thread. Character creation took a bit longer than I thought, and I didnt really set a firm deadline, so mea culpa.

Solli, Denasa, and Rogoth (who already has) can put up their introductory post in the IC. I just have one question regarding a piece of Sollis equipment but no big deal. Once Blue Chitine's is up he can post too. 

Id like to begin in earnest by Tuesday, so have any final PC changes in by then.

I tend to be on the boards around 6pm eastern US. Ill play it by ear as far as updates go, but would like to update 2-3 times a week. If we all do daily thats fine with me.

Thanks


----------



## deadestdai (Mar 16, 2004)

Sounds good to me. I posted in good order, I think. 

Will you set up a "Rogue's Gallery"?


----------



## Alcareru (Mar 16, 2004)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> Sounds good to me. I posted in good order, I think.
> 
> Will you set up a "Rogue's Gallery"?





			
				deadestdai said:
			
		

> Sounds good to me. I posted in good order, I think.
> 
> Will you set up a "Rogue's Gallery"?



Here is the Rogue's Gallery thread. http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1426032#post1426032

deadestai it probably got lost in the posts above, but Solli's prepiat of proof against posion exceeds the 10k gp limit on individual items. Can you substitute something else? If this is a superfulous reminder please ignore


----------



## deadestdai (Mar 16, 2004)

Okay - updates made and sheet posted to Rogues Gallery.  Hope it is all in order now.


----------



## Alcareru (Mar 17, 2004)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> Okay - updates made and sheet posted to Rogues Gallery. Hope it is all in order now.



Thanks.

FYI for everyone-I noticed while cruising the game threads, Blue Chitine has had med problems. Im busy tonite, so I'll let you all continue with whatever intro stuff as you see fit in the IC thread and then I'll keep on going tomorrow. We'll just insert BC when possible.

Oh yea, my apologies for beginning in a tavern. However in the constant battle of originality versus no railroading, this was my compromise. Hopefully this well be the last of the gaming cliches


----------



## Blue Chitne (Mar 17, 2004)

My ranger will be up & runnin in the mornin


----------



## Blue Chitne (Mar 23, 2004)

Finally a break from trauma---I'll get the ranger in the r. gallery tonight---if he has been replaced, thats fine too---


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 26, 2004)

So, what's the status of this game?  Just curious.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 8, 2004)

Alcareru?  Where are you?  Please?


----------



## deadestdai (Apr 9, 2004)

Yup - cos we are alone here and it sucks.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 9, 2004)

Argh!  Can we ask for someone else to take over this game if our DM can't?  I like Denasa and I think we could have a really cool party dynamic.  Our DM doesn't have an e-mail address, and I didn't want to try to make a call-out thread on General yet.  Are there any mods that have his e-mail addy?


----------



## Uriel (Apr 10, 2004)

'Rogoth sad...'


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 12, 2004)

*Sigh*  Would we like to open this little orphan Underdark game up to a loving GM?


----------



## deadestdai (Apr 12, 2004)

I think that'd be a great idea cos Solli doesn't want to die before he's particularly even alive yet.....


----------



## silentspace (Apr 16, 2004)

The Underdark Primeval: OOC


----------

